# Single Speed disc brake commuter w/ flat bar - suggestions please



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been commuting to work on a MTB for over 12 years....an old Specialized Hardrock that has gone through 3 or 4 overhauls. I'm currently looking to get a disc brake equipped single speed bike (for low-maintenance) hopefully around £600-700 range. Preferably it will be SS, flat bar, carbon or alloy fork, preferably light and have wheels/tyres that would enable it to handle maybe 20-30km mix of road/towpaths/double track. So far I have a few front runners but keen to know if any other suggestions out there.
1) Cotic Roadrat - lovely bike but too pricey and too beautiful (i.e. nickable)
2) Pinnacle Dolomite Single Speed 2018 - drop bar but easily converted to flat. Not sure how wheels would hold up.
3) Charge Plug 1 Disc - probably unavailable and again drop bar so needs converted.
I'm not totally closed to drop bars (I do a lot of road) but prefer flat bar for commuting.
I would also consider some CX bikes but they all seem too expensive for what they are. May also consider a 1x10 although wanted to make this bike as simple as possible. Building up a frame (e.g. Cotic Roadrat) not really option as all my spare parts are old standards and I can get it all cheaper in one bike. Any more ideas folks?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

A cross/gravel bike immediately came to mind. Check out the Soma Wolverine. Super versatile, big tire clearance, belt drive compatible, Sliding dropouts, will take gears, good steel tubing.


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> A cross/gravel bike immediately came to mind. Check out the Soma Wolverine. Super versatile, big tire clearance, belt drive compatible, Sliding dropouts, will take gears, good steel tubing.


Interesting you mention belt drives as I've been pulling together a shortlist of bikes that have them, however most of them are prohibitively expensive (e.g. Shand) or don't have some of the things I'm looking for. The Wolverine looks nice but it's a frame only option so would need to build up and I'm looking for a complete bike purchase as need replacement commuter ASAP. They've definitely covered a lot of upgrade options & choices with the Wolverine. Found this company here who make an interesting option but too expensive for me for a commuter: https://www.volatacycles.com/bike-model1c


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Kona Unit maybe?

KONA BIKES | MTB | MTB HARDTAIL | Unit

Older versions were 29ers


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

J_Westy said:


> Kona Unit maybe?
> 
> KONA BIKES | MTB | MTB HARDTAIL | Unit
> 
> Older versions were 29ers


whoah! That's a leftfield choice but interesting. Ideally I'm aiming for something around the 10-11kg mark and definitely not wanting to run +tyres. I run a Trek Farley fat bike and know from experience that fat tyres are not the way to go for commuting unless you're going tubeless. Puncture resistance is a big requirement on this bike. So far found these to be best for commuting and light gravel/towpaths: Schwalbe Marathon Mondial 26" Tyre - RaceGuard | Chain Reaction Cycles
That Kona Unit though might make a nice base unit if I could pick one up cheap and slim it down.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

cr3anmachin3 said:


> whoah! That's a leftfield choice but ...
> 
> That Kona Unit though might make a nice base unit if I could pick one up cheap and slim it down.


Kinda what I was thinking... good bones to start with.

Not sure what size you are, but I see some on pink bike...


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

checking back in here and just posting some info if anyone else interested in my findings. I'm holding out on the 2018 Charge Plug Disc models as they look interesting from some promo images. Also uncovered this absolute gem of a bike although outside price range: Outlaw 1 â€" Bombtrack
Belt drive bikes still to expensive and niche but nice to look at. Also worth noting repairs to them could be prohibitively expensive.
Still loving Cotic Roadrat but with my preferred 650b & Road Plus 47 tyres it bumps it up to a ridiculous £1,200 or so....for a single speed!


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

FWIW the belt drive system is solid in my experience. I've got 2, many thousands of miles over several years, no maintenance on either so far. The parts will cost more when I do change them, but I won't be surprised if I get 10k miles before that happens. Would love for them to be more common, could bring prices down.


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

formula4speed said:


> FWIW the belt drive system is solid in my experience. I've got 2, many thousands of miles over several years, no maintenance on either so far. The parts will cost more when I do change them, but I won't be surprised if I get 10k miles before that happens. Would love for them to be more common, could bring prices down.


cheers. I've been googling like crazy to find belt-drive flat bar commuter bikes but they are few and far between and those that I like are much too expensive. Case in point - the Canondale Badboy 1 is a superb looking machine but too pricey. Unfortunately the place I work no longer runs the Bike To Work scheme...othewise I would be all over them for a commuter. Out of interest what are the 2 belt drive bikes you run?


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Breezer Beltway, single speed version which they discontinued that I was able to get on discount after they killed it off. IGH versions are still around. This one sees the worst weather we get (plus road salt, lots of road salt) and just keeps ticking.

I also have a Bullitt cargo bike with a belt and IGH, it's basically a niche in every way possible, and it replaced my car.


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

interesting! Something of a shortlist so far. Belt drives out of the equation for the moment but one Alfine 8 speed which I quite like:

https://www.evanscycles.com/pinnacle-arkose-alfine-8-2018-adventure-road-bike-EV275630

https://www.evanscycles.com/pinnacle-dolomite-ss-2018-road-bike-EV306255

2017 Plug 1 Disc - Charge Bikes

the Product of COTIC cycles : Roadrat, for commuting, training, touring, cyclocross, family rides, courier work...


----------



## cr3anmachin3 (Feb 24, 2015)

...and now this. Beautiful but outside my self-enforced budget: the Product of COTIC cycles : the updated Escapade, your drop bar "Life Bike"...


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*non disc*

but you could set it up mullet stylie if you had to have a disc brake. Anyway the best SS commuter/cx/gravel beater bikes have been using on one pompino framesets..and the cotic escapade. which can be fitted with a EBB...for SS duty.


----------

